# Recommendation ~ Poly V or Micro V ( Gates vs Goodyear etc )



## cut2cut (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm looking for any advice which is the better Poly V /  Micro V belt.  Being the same ( just different branding )  should be identical in size and shape but specifically, I would like a soft supple belt instead of a rigid one.  My current poly/micro V belts are from Ametric ( they may be made by Goodyear, but I'm not sure)  .  They are somewhat rigid and it makes some added noise on each revolution on my mills spindle.  One of the ones I got from them was nice and soft, so I know its possible , but I don't know what brand it really is.     I may use some belt dressing, as that could soften the one I have but I am just hopeful someone has experience with a variety and could offer a suggestion.  Mine has 10 ribs with a  J profile.   The next one I buy I'll just get 8 ribs, which should help a bit with excess rigidity.

Cheers,

Jake


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 10, 2017)

Some of the differences might be due to age, even shelf life before first use.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 10, 2017)

Yeah, they are a little stiff when new.  I use a J10 on my B & S surface grinder and a J8, cut down from a J16 belt for my 9" SBL.  The one on the South Bend lathe is saturated in oil and is very nice and soft.  Started out new as a stiff belt.  I'm not saying to saturate the belt in oil, but it could work.  Belt life will be shorten by a bunch!


----------



## cut2cut (Apr 10, 2017)

I have a another one coming in the mail so I'll try the belt ease dressing which seems to be a bit oily surprisingly.  If that doesn't work I'll bath it in oil and let'er rip ,  possibly literally !  Lol

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## cut2cut (Apr 11, 2017)

update.  I barely sprayed any belt dressing out and the belt stopped making any noise.   It was actually kind of amazing, I didn't even think the belt dressing had left the nozzle and the belt went dead silent.     I then tightened the belt up a little more and the bit of spindle vibration that I had was almost completely gone.


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 11, 2017)

Don't you just love it when something goes so right, so easily. Doesn't happen too often, but such a joy when it does. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 11, 2017)

My belt noise problems on my truck were solved by going to Goodyear belts. 
Previously with Gates belts, dressing would help but not last very long.
http://www.goodyearrubberproducts.c...Catalog/GoodyearPowerTransCatalog1.Page63.pdf


----------

